# Kempton Park 2013 - Table bookings



## Richard B (Jun 11, 2009)

Applications for tables are now been taken for the FBH joint society/Clubs show at Kempton park, please email [email protected] for booking forms and rules, if you need any other information regarding the above event please ring me, Richard Brook on 01274 548342


----------

